
Greater Cholesterol lowering increases the risk of death - diakritikal
https://drmalcolmkendrick.org/2016/04/13/greater-cholesterol-lowering-increases-the-risk-of-death/
======
kbenson
I give up. I was already in a sort of analysis paralysis based on food, but it
seriously _feels_ like every year or two some aspect of our understanding of
our health is not just shown to be possibly wrong, but _reversed_ from what
was previously thought.

Is that just me?

